# My recent hiking trip.........



## STIHL-KID (Mar 29, 2007)

Found a really neat mountain that overlooks my town. This is one of the few last remaining forested areas nearby. While on my hike I ran across some Whitetails, turkeys, pheasants, and a few marmots hiding under rocks. This particular area has some history, remnants of an old homestead still remain and a large forest fire moved across this terrian at one time. 







This old homestead may have had the best view around in the area at one time.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice view. Washington is full of great places to hike.


----------



## STIHL-KID (Mar 29, 2007)

Most of my hiking experiences have been over on the westside of the state. Western Washington is home to me.






Buckhorn Wilderness, Olympic National Forest WA


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 29, 2007)

Mostly around Rainier for me. Can't get enough of the place. I have climbed Hood, Adams, 12,000 on Rainier would love to summit it someday.


----------

